# Is my system a bose system or non-bose system .. can't get Rockford Fosgate to work



## minsid (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all..

Just replaced my stereo for my 98 nissan maxima se with a unit that says rockford fosgate.. its a 6cd mp3 changer... however the sound is low.. any ideas??

maybe i need to replace with a non-bose system... i am guessing thats the issue.. it doesn't say bose on the original stereo or any speakers.. 

please advise..


----------



## DemonSpeed (Jun 13, 2008)

If the original head unit didn't say 'Bose' then you had a non-Bose unit. I test drove the 2001 anniversary edition Maxima and the head unit said 'Bose' right on it. 

As for the low/poor sound, do you have an amp? Did you do the install or did you have a professional do the install? You may have speakers that don't handle the power output of the head unit. I'd do some checking on Crutchfield's website and see a local installer.


----------

